# Too Much Pressure Release from Gas Cap



## uc12 (May 6, 2010)

A while back I posted the same issue but the thread was hijacked by someone with a Dodge Caravan issue and I never received the help I was looking for. So here goes again....

I own a 1987 300zx Turbo. When I remove the gas cap there's a loud swoosh that lasts for 10 secs or so (this is the excess pressure releasing from tank). In addition, I smell fuel inside the car and under the hood. It's coming from the charcoal cannister. There are no fuel leaks around the injectors or fuel lines.

I did some basic tests using a hand held vacuum tool to ensure the charcoal canister was working properly. From what I could determine it's working ok.

The runs rough but when I pinch off the fuel line from the pressure regulator, the engine smooths right out. But the pressure to the injectors increases way to high. I don't want to damage any of the injectors. When the line isn't pinched the fuel pressure is within the normal range per my Nissan Shop Manual.

So why the smell and release of pressure?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

are you sure its releaseing pressure??? when i open my gascap on my GTR it sucks in air, but doesnt blow air out...

from time to time i smell gas as well, but car runs fine so im not worried about it


----------

